# [SOLVED] New Battery,Vehicle still won't start



## MarBal2008 (Nov 17, 2010)

I just installed a brand-new fully charged battery in my 2004 Mitsubishi Endeavor 3.8L V6 AWD,because the old battery was discharged beyond repair and could not take a re-charge. I re-connected everything as it should be. I've got no inboard lights,and it won't start on its own. I got it started with a boost,ran it idling for 45 minutes in my driveway & a couple of runs around the local blocks,let it idle for another 10 minutes,and then turned it off. I then tried to start it again on its own...nothing...just as dead as it was before. Need a solution to this problem a.s.a.p. as alternate transportation not easily available. Thanks.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: New Battery,Vehicle still won't start*

How's the alternator?


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: New Battery,Vehicle still won't start*

jump it off and put a volt meter on the battery and see what the voltage is ... should be close to 14 volts


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: New Battery,Vehicle still won't start*

Does it have a solenoid on the starter?


----------



## MarBal2008 (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: New Battery,Vehicle still won't start*



MarBal2008 said:


> I just installed a brand-new fully charged battery in my 2004 Mitsubishi Endeavor 3.8L V6 AWD,because the old battery was discharged beyond repair and could not take a re-charge. I re-connected everything as it should be. I've got no inboard lights,and it won't start on its own. I got it started with a boost,ran it idling for 45 minutes in my driveway & a couple of runs around the local blocks,let it idle for another 10 minutes,and then turned it off. I then tried to start it again on its own...nothing...just as dead as it was before. Need a solution to this problem a.s.a.p. as alternate transportation not easily available. Thanks.


I disconnected the battery posts as I was going to return the battery to the supplier. Just as a double-check,I cleaned off the battery posts of the new battery. The RED positive + cleaned off fine, the BLACK negative - had some sort of black film or lacquer on it,which cleaned off fairly easily. Then I reconnected the battery....Wonders of Wonders,Everything works just fine,starts on its own,reset the clock and radio pre-tuned back to normal. Thanks to those who replied with help. Be aware of packaging & mfr. prep when purchasing/installing a new battery.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: New Battery,Vehicle still won't start*

We are glad you got sorted out. I will mark it solved.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

ya know one thing that has ALWAYS made me mad as hell is that coating crap they put on a battery terminal. Yea it comes off easy, but why is it there in the first place?
And only on the Neg?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Wolf

Its to prevent accidental shorts when in storage or installing it.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Three words>>>>>>>>>>> Little Plastic caps<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
they come off easier, insulate better cause they won't scratch off, and the consumer can reuse them if they want to store the original battery


----------

